# Impressionist artist named Page



## tallguy92056 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have an impressionist painting of a street scene in Paris by an artist named Page.
Does anyone know anything about this artist or painting.

https://historicaccents.com/product...et-scene-oil-painting-arch-of-triumph-by-page


Thanks
Don
[email protected],com


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

This is commercially produced art and isn't worth much. The frame is worth something.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

tallguy92056 said:


> I have an impressionist painting of a street scene in Paris by an artist named Page.
> Does anyone know anything about this artist or painting.
> 
> Page - Arch of Triumph - Impressionist Oil Painting
> ...


The signature appears to be that of J. Bastien Lepage, but the painting appears to be a fake. Look up LePage's Joan of Arc. It hangs in the Met.


----------

